# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مدت زمان یادگیری برنامه نویسی اندروید

## هزاره سوم

سلام
وقت همگی بخیر
دوستان میخواستم بدونم برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی اندروید در حدی که بتونه به این درجه برسه که میتونه و استعدادش رو داره چقدر زمان بر هست؟؟
اگر به صورت فشرده کار کنم .. چه مدت طول میکشه من با اصول برنامه نویسی اندروید آشنا بشم..
باید بگم زمینه برنامه نویسی ام هم خوبه و C++‎ و php کار میکردم

----------


## harani

اگه جاوا اوکین بیای تو همین اکلیپس ولی به نظر من شما که C++‎ بلدین بهتر است از qt استفاده کنید

----------


## c0mmander

من نظرم با *harani* کمی متفاوته

qt خیلی قدرت منده اما همیشه قدرت مندی دلیلی بر بهتری نیست. زبان اصلی برنامه نوسی موبایل java هست. هر کاری هم که بخواهی انجام بدی سورس نمونه یا شبیه به سورس مورد نظرت هست. اگر بخوای گروهی کار کنی افراد خیلی زیاد تری هستند . اگر کمکی هم بخوای و سوالی هم مطرح کنی باز هم افراد خیلی بیشتری میتونن کمکت کنن.

البته هم میتونی از Qt استفاده کنی و یا یصورت نیتو با ndk اما باز هم برای 90 درصد کل پرژه هایی که بخوای انجام بدید جاوا کفایت میکنه.

اینم از تجربه خودم بگم که من زبان C#‎ رو انتخاب کردم برای برنامه نویسی موبایل و مثل بقیه افرادی که این انتخاب رو میکنن با مشکل کم بود منابع نمونه و یا .. برخورد کردم و تنها چیزی هم که به دردم خورده پشتوانه C#‎ بوده.
در کل جاوا هم در بازار و هم در مجموع درآمد کلی بیشتری رو داره.

----------


## هزاره سوم

دوستان ممنون
اگر میشه یه تایم مشخص کنید ببینید چقدر طول میکشه در حد کلی یاد بگیرم ..

----------


## dalmif

من هم مثل شما بودم دقیقا و C++‎ و php رو بلد بودم و تصمیم گرفتم بیام اندروید.
الانم حدود 2 ماه هست اومدم و دارم یه برنامه خیلی توپ میدم بیرون که انشاالله شما هم ازش استفاده کنی :لبخند گشاده!: 
محیط کار هم Eclipse که خیلی راضی ام.
همین دیگه

----------


## هزاره سوم

ایشالله موفق باشین
به نظرتون برای یادگیری base چقدر باید تایم در نظر بگیرم؟؟
ازم پرسیدن برای یادگیری بیس چقدر وقت نیاز داری و من باید تایم بدم

----------


## ..Johnny

به نظر من بستگی به پایه برنامه نویسی خودت داره
اگه کلاسم بخوای بری که یکی دوماهه راه میوفتی، البته baseاش رو میگم
خودتم بخوای بخونی که بستگی به تلاش و پشتکارت داره
مثلا ی کتاب beginning اندروید حدود 400-500 صفحه لاتین داره و کتابای بعدیشم در همین حدودن.
 باید ببینی چقد میتونی وقت بذاری ، مطالعه کنی و کد بنویسی.

----------

